# Jeri Ryan und Maria Grazia Cucinotta



## karsten1 (24 Sep. 2022)

Wer gefällt euch besser: Jeri Ryan oder Maria Grazia Cucinotta?






Jeri Ryan






Maria Grazia Cucinotta


----------



## weeke2004 (24 Sep. 2022)

Ganz klar Jeri


----------



## karsten1 (24 Sep. 2022)

Was gefällt dir an Jeri besser?


----------



## karsten1 (25 Sep. 2022)

2 weitere Bilder


----------



## karsten1 (26 Sep. 2022)

Die Stimmen gehen bei der Umfrage deutlicher zu Jeri als ich dachte.
Liegt es daran, dass sie bekannter ist?
Wagefällt euch an ihr mehr als bei Maria? Das Gesicht, der Busen, die Ausstrahlung oder der Sexappeal?
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Makak (26 Sep. 2022)

Knappes Ding für die Cucinotta! Ihr Gesicht von italienischer Schönheit und die perfekten Möpse bringen den Ausschlag!


----------



## karsten1 (26 Sep. 2022)

Letztes Jahr wurde eine woanders eine Umfrage gestartet, u. a, mit Jeri, Maria und Verona.


----------



## karsten1 (28 Sep. 2022)

Jeri und Maria


----------



## karsten1 (30 Sep. 2022)

Maria ist bestimmt ganz frustriert, weil Jeri hier in diesem Forum deutlich besser ankommt.
Da helfen auch die langen sexy Beine und der erotische Blick nicht weiter.


----------



## karsten1 (1 Okt. 2022)

Was gefällt euch an Jeri besser? Wo ist sie Maria überlegen?


----------



## Handschmeichler (2 Okt. 2022)

Die schwerste Umfrage aller Zeiten. Aber Maria hat den "Italien" Bonus. 🤗


----------



## karsten1 (7 Okt. 2022)

Auch wenn Maria hier deutlich verliert: Style und Sexappeal gefallen mir bei ihr besser.
Würde mich über eure Einschätzung freuen.


----------

